# Dish Network ---> DirecTV (Goodbye, Hello)



## Agent0042

Well, Dish Network has gone and done it, so I've gone and done it --- switched to DirecTV that is. The deal is sealed, the installation is scheduled for this coming Wednesday. I really just called them up to talk with them about possible offers to related to switching over, but they got me. Their service guy was well-trained. He offered me a special additional offer and so I took it.

Here's what led to the switch:

- *Failure to Offer PBSKids Sprout*: Dish Network really got on my nerves when they announced that they weren't going to carry PBSKids Sprout. They claimed they were doing it because people can already get PBSKids stuff from their local channel, which I took as bull. Sprout carries a number of programs no longer aired on any PBS local station. And yes, I know that Sprout is available in many markets as a digital feed, but I don't have one of those high-falutin' digital/HDTVs. If it weren't for satellite, I'd be grabbing my feed off of rabbit ears.

- *Noggin*: Playing their stupid little games splitting the feed between Noggin and The N instead of carrying the 24/7 Noggin channel as advertised repeatedly on Noggin, and in no way denied by Dish Network. New Year's Eve, Noggin converts over to 24/7. First nine minutes of _Franklin and the Turtle Lake Treasure_ airs on Dish Network BAM! Feed cuts over to The N. Dish Network takes 3-4 days to even update the program guide to reflect the dual feed. I steam and stew, and order _Franklin and the Turtle Lake Treasure_ off of Amazon.

- *Failure to Intercept Letter from DirecTV*: Well, I suppose they never could have, but they need agents or something, because once that letter came to my household, I took it as a sign. The letter was going on with the standard boilerplate about how much better satellite is than cable, but I was still interested in seeing some of the prices, which seemed comparable to me.

And so, that was really it. I called them up, and the rest is history. My package includes a $20 dollar rebate for the first year, and six free months of Showtime (which I have to cancel, and will remember to do so.) I just have one question -- the guy I spoke with said that they're come in and install it, and remove all the Dish Network stuff, and then I should call Dish Network to canel. My question is -- is this right? Should I wait until after DirecTV has everything installed to cancel Dish, or should I be talking with them now?


----------



## nitz369

So how much did you pay for the DirectTV equipment?
Thats the reason I won't be switching, it will cost me $500 in upfront equipment costs to get the same setup AND their DVR's are not dual tuner so I would have to set recordings on 4 tv's instead of 2.


Did you pay $500? or did you get a basic setup?


----------



## Agent0042

I guess I'm getting a basic setup. I was not told on the phone that I would be paying for anything other than the programming. They said that they can generally use the existing wiring and stuff from the current setup. So as I far as I know, I'm not being hit with some big charge for equipment. If there is some charge I don't know about...


----------



## cnmsales

So did you not get any HD equipment? If not then you probably didnt pay or if so not that much.


----------



## Agent0042

Not going with HD at this time, no DVR.


----------



## Agent0042

So, er... anyone have an answer for my question? Is calling Dish _after_ the DirecTV is all installed the way to go?


----------



## Steve Mehs

Why not? Better to make sure you're happy with your new service instead of realizing your not and having to go though the trouble of switching back. That's what we did with every provider switch. Even had DirecTV for about a week after we went back to Time Warner for comparison reasons


----------



## James Long

Calling after would work ... they will probably try to convince you to stay (which will be more difficult if the dish is down). It does help with the issue of not having any satellite TV if E* turns you off before D* can complete the install or if there is some unforseen problem installing the D* equipment (line of site to their satellites, etc).

Make SURE that you get the E* equipment from the D* installer ... especially if you are on a lease plan. E* will want their equipment and possibly the LNB back. You can't return what you don't have.

If you decide to "go back" you would need to get your E* equipment reinstalled.


----------



## Agent0042

Thank you, I will make certain that I retain possession of all equipment.

And I'll complete the call after everything's set up.


----------



## Jhon69

Agent0042 said:


> Well, Dish Network has gone and done it, so I've gone and done it --- switched to DirecTV that is. The deal is sealed, the installation is scheduled for this coming Wednesday. I really just called them up to talk with them about possible offers to related to switching over, but they got me. Their service guy was well-trained. He offered me a special additional offer and so I took it.
> 
> Here's what led to the switch:
> 
> - *Failure to Offer PBSKids Sprout*: Dish Network really got on my nerves when they announced that they weren't going to carry PBSKids Sprout. They claimed they were doing it because people can already get PBSKids stuff from their local channel, which I took as bull. Sprout carries a number of programs no longer aired on any PBS local station. And yes, I know that Sprout is available in many markets as a digital feed, but I don't have one of those high-falutin' digital/HDTVs. If it weren't for satellite, I'd be grabbing my feed off of rabbit ears.
> 
> - *Noggin*: Playing their stupid little games splitting the feed between Noggin and The N instead of carrying the 24/7 Noggin channel as advertised repeatedly on Noggin, and in no way denied by Dish Network. New Year's Eve, Noggin converts over to 24/7. First nine minutes of _Franklin and the Turtle Lake Treasure_ airs on Dish Network BAM! Feed cuts over to The N. Dish Network takes 3-4 days to even update the program guide to reflect the dual feed. I steam and stew, and order _Franklin and the Turtle Lake Treasure_ off of Amazon.
> 
> - *Failure to Intercept Letter from DirecTV*: Well, I suppose they never could have, but they need agents or something, because once that letter came to my household, I took it as a sign. The letter was going on with the standard boilerplate about how much better satellite is than cable, but I was still interested in seeing some of the prices, which seemed comparable to me.
> 
> And so, that was really it. I called them up, and the rest is history. My package includes a $20 dollar rebate for the first year, and six free months of Showtime (which I have to cancel, and will remember to do so.) I just have one question -- the guy I spoke with said that they're come in and install it, and remove all the Dish Network stuff, and then I should call Dish Network to canel. My question is -- is this right? Should I wait until after DirecTV has everything installed to cancel Dish, or should I be talking with them now?


I left Dish in March 2006.I still have both my DISH dishes still up why?.Because I wanted all new stuff plus you never know I may want to change back,but I doubt it.Anyway most installers are looking for the quickest way to get in and out,including using previously installed coax well I don't play that game.

You should have 3 days to cancel so take that time to see if DirecTV is what you want I would imagine it will be.Anyways welcome to the wonderful world of Directv.A world where you don't have to wait for compelling content.Good Luck!:welcome_s


----------



## 0pusX

This latest issue with Noggin has me thinking of doing the same thing. i didnt know that Direct TV DVR's dont control 2 TV's though. So I would need 4 total receivers compared to 2 that I have with DISH.


----------



## Agent0042

*0pusX* -- tell them that's your issue, see if they'll play ball on a discount or freebie. Threaten to remain with Dish if they won't do it.

*Jhon* -- sounds like a good do. Oh, and I received my confirmation e-mail today, confirming $0 for installation / equipment.


----------



## Jhon69

0pusX said:


> This latest issue with Noggin has me thinking of doing the same thing. i didnt know that Direct TV DVR's dont control 2 TV's though. So I would need 4 total receivers compared to 2 that I have with DISH.


That is true.The benefit with Directv is only 1 DVR fee per house.You would still have a mirror fee for every receiver after the 1st one(which is included with package).

Oh and another benefit: More national basic channels.


----------



## Agent0042

It's like I said. Just play hardball with them. Sound like you're unsure, like you don't even know what the DVR setup is, but when you hear them telling you about it, act like maybe you're going to stick with Dish. It totally works, I got an additional $10 a month bonus for the first six months because I said I wasn't sure yet that I wanted to sign up. And I wasn't even trying to get a discount.


----------



## bjamin82

nitz369 said:


> So how much did you pay for the DirectTV equipment?
> Thats the reason I won't be switching, it will cost me $500 in upfront equipment costs to get the same setup AND their DVR's are not dual tuner so I would have to set recordings on 4 tv's instead of 2.
> 
> Did you pay $500? or did you get a basic setup?


DirecTV just dropped the Price for the HD/DVR unit to $99 from $199. All Non HD and Non DVR TV just pay $4.95 a month for a lease fee.


----------



## Agent0042

Well, the installation is complete and all seems to be working well. There was one small hitch -- I was told that I would be receiving Sprout and certain other channels, apparently those are only included in the "Choice Extra" package. I was signed up only for the "Choice" package. I went ahead and had them upgrade me, for an additional five dollars a month, as I _do_ want Sprout (and the other channels don't hurt either), but I am a bit disappointed at being given the wrong information (and intend to tell them so again at the earliest possible opportunity.)

All that's left now is to call Dish and cancel...


----------



## braven

nitz369 said:


> So how much did you pay for the DirectTV equipment?
> Thats the reason I won't be switching, it will cost me $500 in upfront equipment costs to get the same setup *AND their DVR's are not dual tuner* so I would have to set recordings on 4 tv's instead of 2.
> 
> Did you pay $500? or did you get a basic setup?


That's just not true. Each of our DIRECTV DVR's are indeed 2 tuners.


----------



## James Long

braven said:


> That's just not true. Each of our DIRECTV DVR's are indeed 2 tuners.


Not really the point, since what he's really looking for is dual *output*.

Dual tuners help with recording conflicts. Dual outputs help with sharing content (recording it on two receivers instead of four).


----------



## braven

James Long said:


> Not really the point, since what he's really looking for is dual *output*.
> 
> Dual tuners help with recording conflicts. Dual outputs help with sharing content (recording it on two receivers instead of four).


Well he did say "tuners". Psh


----------



## Capmeister

Agent0042 said:


> So, er... anyone have an answer for my question? Is calling Dish _after_ the DirecTV is all installed the way to go?


When I had my dad switch to DirecTV, I just called them and told them he was moving to England. It's out of their service area, so they did it immediately without hassle.


----------



## heisman

braven said:


> That's just not true. Each of our DIRECTV DVR's are indeed 2 tuners.


Dish Dvr's have 3 tuners and dual outputs. I've had to buy a Tivo HD to cover for the ineptitude of the HR20-700.


----------

